# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Reconfigure light circuit

## rondo7

Hiya,
At my house there are 2 occupancies, the front unit has its own sub box pulled from the main switchboard. All the lights n power points in the front unit are going to the light n power RCDs in that sub box. The rest of the house (rear unit) has the lights and power going to the light n power RCDs in the main switchboard. 
I have reconfigured a room from the rear such that it is now part of the front unit and not belonging to the rear unit anymore. All the lights and power points in that little room now need to be powered by the sub box which has its own kWh meter. Reason being to determine separate meter readings for both units.  
How is this achieved and is it difficult, just so that I know what is involved and dont get ripped off by a sparky. 
Thanks in advance
Ron

----------


## johnc

You need to rewire the room you are changing, or more to the point you need to make sure the current is supplied by the other meter. If on sep*a*rate titles, can't be done, same title can be done however get a sparky and don't expect a straight answer as he cannot see inside your walls to the wires. It comes under the sparky's hand book as dumb poo that owners do.

----------

